#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Criar hotspot com checkin na página do Facebook

## amaurybrito

Gostaria de saber se tem como criar um hotspot com check in para pagina do facebook via mikrotik e compartilhar por um roteador.

----------


## vaizard

Já pesquisei isso mas sem resultado. Por enquanto uso o Hotspot 300 da Intelbras, está me atendendo bem. Não trava, já faz uns 4 meses ligado em um local publico de grande movimento.

----------


## Norito

Brito pode explicar melhor o checkin a que se refere?

Enviado via SM-N900 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## glperon

> Gostaria de saber se tem como criar um hotspot com check in para pagina do facebook via mikrotik e compartilhar por um roteador.


hotspot 300 intelbras. é o cara para isso. custo baixo e facil de configurar.

----------


## amaurybrito

bem o usuario iria se conectar no wifi no qual não possui senha e para ter acesso ele teria que compartilhar o ponto do wifi que seria o meu ou seja:

ele compartilharia a mensagem no facebook dele apos isso ele teria acesso a internet.

----------


## Norito

Use Antamedia hotspot. Ele tem essa funcionalidade

----------


## deson00

Sim é possível, mas precisa criar um servidor para validade o usuario do facebook depois disso vc pode ate publicar o local na linha do tempo do usuário o facebook tem que permitir esta integração, na url de retorno vc valida o cliente no hotspot autenticando ele.
Procure por API do facebook.

----------


## CambuiAl

SocialFI tem este funcionalidade, mas não sei se eles podem vender no Brasil http://www.socialfi.com/socialwifi 

Deve ser alguma coisa igual no Brasil?

----------


## bugingang

Pelo que eu vi a mikrotik ainda não bolou algo nesse sentido como a intelbras, já esta com os check in do facebook a todo vapor




eu gostaria de fazer no mikrotik pois já esta em produção.

----------


## deson00

É possivel sim com mikrotik o problema é q todos user usaria mesmo login para logar apps logar no facebook.

Enviado via LG-E612f usando UnderLinux App

----------


## 14735

https://www.facebook.com/business/facebook-wifi

----------


## eduardomazolini

Infelizmente não abrem pro mikrotik. eu fiz o meu pedi permissão de escrita no perfil 

Enviado de meu SM-G800H usando Tapatalk

----------


## maikorodrigo

Boa tarde pessoal,

Nossa empresa desenvolveu uma ferramenta que permite o usuário autenticar via Facebook, usando Mikrotik para isso. Além de seguir a Lei do Marco Civil, tem várias funcionalidades que podem ser usadas para Marketing (banners, logomarca da empresa, imagem de backup) e outras funcionalidades que ajudam a controlar a rede wifi da empresa.

Site da ferramenta: ConnectSpot

Contatos diretos: maiko @ bcamp dot com dot br ou (45) 3240-8018

----------


## pelego

deson00 poderia nos ajudar com alguma explicaçao sobre como fazer esse servidor no mikrotik ou passar algum link, estou a procura deste material mas nao achei nada que possa ajudar.

----------


## deson00

Como foi dito acima tenta seguir a ideia dos sites que quando vc acessa pede para validar com conta facebook ou google como 4shared.com slideshared.com e etc.
Resumindo vc cria um servidor que vai validar estes dados usando a api do facebook depois de validar ai sim vc parte para sincronizar esta validação com o mikrotik, mas antes de fazer a validadação com api nem adianta pensar em nada para sincronizar esta validação com mikrotik, mas se passar desta etapa ai vc pode sincronizar as informaçoes no mikrotik por api ou por ftp ou ate mesmo ssh, nesta etapa vc vai escolher se vai liberar o cliente sem precisar autenticar ou se vai cadastrar no user do hotspot para pedir a senha.
Nao é algo simples pois precisa entender de programação, rede e administração de sistema caso for sincronizar o mikrotik usando ssh ou ftp.

----------


## fhayashi

Galera, alguém teve sucesso com isso?

Uso o Hotspot 300 da Intelbras mas agora preciso colocar em um espaço bem maior. Estou pensando em uma rede com Ubiquiti Unifi e Mikrotik fazendo um hotspot autenticando com checkin no Facebook.

Não estou conseguindo fazer o Hotspot 300 capturar os hotspot na LAN também, senão poderia ligar essa rede unifi nele.

----------


## eduardomazolini

Eu tive mas criei meu ap no Facebook com permissão de escrita. Fiz a integração do login e depois da autenticação eu redireciono o cliente para o login de trial. Você pode criar usuários na RB e manter uma cópia no servidor e vai usando os usuários um por vez e vai marcando no servidor os quais já usou.

Enviado de meu SM-G800H usando Tapatalk

----------


## infoservwireless

[QUOTE=eduardomazolini;800881]Eu tive mas criei meu ap no Facebook com permissão de escrita. Fiz a integração do login e depois da autenticação eu redireciono o cliente para o login de trial. Você pode criar usuários na RB e manter uma cópia no servidor e vai usando os usuários um por vez e vai marcando no servidor os quais já usou.

Ola Eduardo vc faria essa configuração remotamente pode colocar o valor que pagamos dai... preciso montar um sistema para prefeitura colocar na praça e pode ser pelo face, pensei no mk para poder ter um controle de banda tambem por ip

----------


## eduardomazolini

Mandei mensagem privada com meu telefone. Eu não costumo fazer isso mas vamos conversar.

Enviado de meu SM-G800H usando Tapatalk

----------


## Conectnet

gostaria de fazer segue meu cel 8 4 9..96.97.2000

----------


## rafaelarapiracati

Procura no google assim: Hotspot Mikrotik - Login Social Facebook checkin

----------


## rsaoleao

Também preciso criar 2 VLAN uma com chekin no face para os clientes e outra rede interna sem navegação Eduardo pode me ajudar ??

Enviado via XT1563 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## julianoferraz

AUTENTICAÇÃO HOTSPOT com CHECK-IN no FACEBOOK


- HTML para HotSpot com Check-in ou publicação no facebook só com mikrotik.
- Não precisa servidor web auxiliar.
- Não precisa radius (se quiser pode usar).
- Funciona 100% nos seguintes dispositivos: Android, IPhone, Windows Phone, notebooks, tablets, computadores e smart-TVs.


HTML+Javascript R$ 150,00 - por depósito bancário - compactação winrar
Script completo para automatizar a configuração das RBs R$ 100,00 por depósito bancário - arquivo TXT
Envio após confirmação do depósito ou transferência.


HTML+Javascript R$ 190,00 - mercado pago ou pagseguro - compactação winrar
Script completo para automatizar a configuração das RBs R$ 130,00 por depósito bancário - arquivo TXT
Envio após a liberação dos valores pelo Mercado Pago ou pelo pagseguro


Havendo interesse posso fazer toda a instalação, configuração e autorização via remoto e deixar tudo funcionando por R$ 1000,00


Impostos não inclusos, custos de impostos é de 30% mais tributação dos estados fora do Paraná.


Link de apresentação do script para o mikrotik 
http://kcfdesigner.com/script-para-o-mikrotik.mp4


Link de apresentação do HotSpot
http://kcfdesigner.com/hotspot-mikro...o-facebook.mp4

----------


## eduardomazolini

@*Bruno*,

Esse seu código funciona em iOS e todos Androids?
Pergunto pois tentei usar o Login por JavaScript e não funcionou nos navegadores que abrem especialmente para Hotspot, tanto do iOS quanto de alguns celulares Android como Moto G e ASUS.
Só funciona se o cliente sair destes navegadores e ir para um navegador convencional.
Ou se eu colocar no walled garden as checagens de hotspot do iOS e Android, mas ai ele não sabe que precisa abrir um navegador pra liberar o funcionamento de todos os aplicativos.

----------


## Bruno

com IOS rodou

----------


## eduardomazolini

> com IOS rodou


Mas no navegador que abre pra hotspot ou usando o safari?

----------


## victor neves

Como eu faço pra descobrir o appid da minha página no facebook?

----------


## eduardomazolini

Appid é uma coisa 
Página do Facebook é outra 
Um modo é abrir uma foto o terceiro grupo de números antes da barra. 
Se for o número certo ao colocar Facebook. Com/número redireciona pra página.

----------


## victor neves

Encontrei, em informações da página tbm tem, consegui fazer funcionar perfeitamente.

----------


## sackato

> pra quem quiser segue o link para hotspot com chekin e like no facebook
> www.datafibra.com.br/hostpot.rar


Esse código tem como ativar a exigência do curtir para depois liberar o check-in ?
estou procurando mas nao consigo encontrar o arquivo correto para editar , pode me dar uma dica?

----------


## Alesandro

Prezados sou novo aqui, baixei o arquivo e instalei porem não quer funcionar, alguém pode ajudar?

----------


## sackato

> Prezados sou novo aqui, baixei o arquivo e instalei porem não quer funcionar, alguém pode ajudar?


até que parte você chegou ?

----------


## Bruno

Galera o script não é receita de bolo não, ele tem que ser editado configurado com seu id do facebook etc 
eu já postei os arquivos não tenho tempo pra ensinar a configurar então não adianta me mandar mensagem privada 

vcs vai editar o arquivo fanpage.html 

place: '162299389602' 

substitui pelo id da sua fanpage

FB|1600996660166514
aki seu id de aplicativo do face


abraços e boa sorte a todos

----------


## Bruno

> Esse código tem como ativar a exigência do curtir para depois liberar o check-in ?
> estou procurando mas nao consigo encontrar o arquivo correto para editar , pode me dar uma dica?


tem via programação da pra fazer eu fiz vc faz um if com php etc pra aparecer o chekin somente apos o carar ter curtido a fanpage

----------


## lelemetal

mas não é só apenas isso, tem o appid para criar, tem que ter o aplicativo permitido, mesmo fazendo tudo que vem no pdf não da certo, talvez falta alguma coisa na rb que não foi passado pra fazer no pdf, tem pessoas que ficou final de semana inteira fazendo tudo que ta no pdf e até resetou a rb e fez novamente e não deu certo, não é tão simples assim precisa de mais detalhes se puder explicar melhor como vc fez e deu certo, agente irá ficar agradecido.

se quiser cobrar pra fazer isso pode pormim tudo bem, eu quero é fazer o check ink funcionar, pagarei pelo trabalho de quem nós ajudar. obrigado

----------


## lelemetal

> AUTENTICAÇÃO HOTSPOT com CHECK-IN no FACEBOOK
> 
> 
> - HTML para HotSpot com Check-in ou publicação no facebook só com mikrotik.
> - Não precisa servidor web auxiliar.
> - Não precisa radius (se quiser pode usar).
> - Funciona 100% nos seguintes dispositivos: Android, IPhone, Windows Phone, notebooks, tablets, computadores e smart-TVs.
> 
> 
> ...


eu comprei recebi os arquivos coloquei no meu mikrotik e fez o check-in de boa...
O rapaz é muito atencioso me atendeu perfeitamente está ai o contato para quem quiser vale a pena.

----------


## Powerock

> pra quem quiser segue o link para hotspot com chekin e like no facebook
> www.datafibra.com.br/hostpot.rar


Pessoal, alguém aqui que conseguiu fazer o Check-In funcionar com esse aqui ai do link que o amigo postou, pode me dar um help?

No meu MK aqui fiz todas as configurações que vem no arquivo do PDF, tá aparecendo a minha fan page, com o botões de curtir, compartilhar e o Check-In, só que quando eu clico pra fazer o Check-In para o cliente logar, está aparecendo essa mensagem de erro "Não é possível carregar a URL: O domínio dessa URL não está incluído nos domínios do aplicativo. Para poder carregar essa URL, adicione todos os domínios e subdomínios ao campo Domínios do aplicativo nas configurações do aplicativo" alguém pode dar uma ajuda?

----------


## Bruno

> Pessoal, alguém aqui que conseguiu fazer o Check-In funcionar com esse aqui ai do link que o amigo postou, pode me dar um help?
> 
> No meu MK aqui fiz todas as configurações que vem no arquivo do PDF, tá aparecendo a minha fan page, com o botões de curtir, compartilhar e o Check-In, só que quando eu clico pra fazer o Check-In para o cliente logar, está aparecendo essa mensagem de erro "Não é possível carregar a URL: O domínio dessa URL não está incluído nos domínios do aplicativo. Para poder carregar essa URL, adicione todos os domínios e subdomínios ao campo Domínios do aplicativo nas configurações do aplicativo" alguém pode dar uma ajuda?


seu id do facebook não ta liberado ainda 
deixa no que esta no arquivo mesmo

----------


## Powerock

> seu id do facebook não ta liberado ainda 
> deixa no que esta no arquivo mesmo



Humm entendi Bruno, realmente com a minha id do facebook developers não está indo, alguma dica de como eu posso fazer para o faceboook liberar minha id?

----------


## julianoferraz

> Humm entendi Bruno, realmente com a minha id do facebook developers não está indo, alguma dica de como eu posso fazer para o faceboook liberar minha id?


Caso não tenha conseguido e precise ajuda profissional pode falar comigo:

Segue link do nosso hotspot: https://kcfdesigner.com/index.php?pagina=3

----------


## dcarneiro

Alguem conseguiu colocar pra funcionar com os popups do android e iphone ???
No smartphone se executo um navegador qualquer funciona de boa tanto like como checkin!!!
Mais forcei o popup não liberando os endereços de checagem do android e iphone assim aparece a notificação "fazer login na rede" e la não funciona
o like fica em looping e nunca da like, e o checkink pagina em branco...
Alguem ja resolveu isso ??

----------


## julianoferraz

> Alguem conseguiu colocar pra funcionar com os popups do android e iphone ???
> No smartphone se executo um navegador qualquer funciona de boa tanto like como checkin!!!
> Mais forcei o popup não liberando os endereços de checagem do android e iphone assim aparece a notificação "fazer login na rede" e la não funciona
> o like fica em looping e nunca da like, e o checkink pagina em branco...
> Alguem ja resolveu isso ??


Bom dia! existem muitas soluções com o código padrão no mercado e muitos código gratuitos por ser de fácil a implementação, mas a verdade é que usando o código tradicional da FB.api não é possível fazer a autenticação em muitos equipamentos, nós temos uma opção bem em conta e ampla caso tenha interesse em um código mais completo segue link abaixo:

HotSpot no mikrotik com check-in no facebook

ps: nós damos suporte total ao código e auxiliamos remotamente.

----------


## eduardomazolini

> Alguem conseguiu colocar pra funcionar com os popups do android e iphone ???
> No smartphone se executo um navegador qualquer funciona de boa tanto like como checkin!!!
> Mais forcei o popup não liberando os endereços de checagem do android e iphone assim aparece a notificação "fazer login na rede" e la não funciona
> o like fica em looping e nunca da like, e o checkink pagina em branco...
> Alguem ja resolveu isso ??


Eu mudei de JavaScript pra redirecionamento no servidor.

----------


## julianoferraz

Estamos impulsionando a nossa promoção do HotSpot Social mais esta semana, vamos dar um desconto de R$ 50,00 e estamos baixando os custos no pagamento via cartão ou boleto, para quem curtir nossa página no facebook, curta e solicite seu desconto via whatsapp!

https://www.facebook.com/kcfdesigner.com.br/

----------


## julianoferraz

Bom dia a todos!

Lançamos a atualização do hotspot agora com autenticação no google, o código é gratuito para quem adquiriu nosso produto, curta nossa página e solicite a sua!

Quem não adquiriu aproveito nossa promoção válida até domingo 10/09/2017, curta nossa página no facebook e ganhe R$ 50 de desconto no hotspot.

Assista o video de demonstração do login abaixo:
https://kcfdesigner.com/google-login.webm

Juliano ferraz
Whatsapp: 45999841257;
skype: julianotoledo2012
facebook: https://www.facebook.com/juliano.ferraz.378
site: http://kcfdesigner.com/

----------


## specopz

> Eu mudei de JavaScript pra redirecionamento no servidor.


Qual servidor? vc colocou os html em um servidor externo invés de local? Não entendi bem o que fez para resolver o problema nos celulares. Se puder detalhar melhor, ficarei grato. valeu.

----------


## Otassio

Fiz como no arquivo em .rar , postado na pagina 05 , quando clico em curtir ou checkin , ele da erro na pagina do id do facebook. Alguem pode me ajudar ?

----------


## hermeson

> Bom dia a todos!
> 
> Lançamos a atualização do hotspot agora com autenticação no google, o código é gratuito para quem adquiriu nosso produto, curta nossa página e solicite a sua!
> 
> Quem não adquiriu aproveito nossa promoção válida até domingo 10/09/2017, curta nossa página no facebook e ganhe R$ 50 de desconto no hotspot.
> 
> Assista o video de demonstração do login abaixo:
> https://kcfdesigner.com/google-login.webm
> 
> ...


Ainda está válido essa promoção?

----------


## avatar52

> Ainda está válido essa promoção?


Um mês depois? Tá zuando né?

----------


## hermeson

> Um mês depois? Tá zuando né?


Por se acaso promoção nova parceiro.

----------


## julianoferraz

> Por se acaso promoção nova parceiro.


Promoção válida até 31/10/2017 para pagamento via paypal ou trasnferência de R$ 200,00 no hotspot com check-in!

https://kcfdesigner.com/index.php?pagina=3

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Promoção válida até 31/10/2017 para pagamento via paypal ou trasnferência de R$ 200,00 no hotspot com check-in!
> 
> https://kcfdesigner.com/index.php?pagina=3


meu caro, gostaria de saber se o com esse script será possivel a autenticação apenas com o check-in ou se tem uma segunda opção de autenticação tbm, como codigo ou algo do tipo?
pergunto isso pois pode existir casos em que o usuario n tenha facebook, ai o codigo resolveria.

----------


## julianoferraz

> meu caro, gostaria de saber se o com esse script será possivel a autenticação apenas com o check-in ou se tem uma segunda opção de autenticação tbm, como codigo ou algo do tipo?
> pergunto isso pois pode existir casos em que o usuario n tenha facebook, ai o codigo resolveria.


Bom dia, autenticação com check-in, autenticação com google, autenticação com código de acesso (voucher) ou autenticação trial do mikrotik!

E agora temos um novo script com check-in e publicação de links no facebook!

https://kcfdesigner.com/hotspot-chec...ublicacao.webm

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Bom dia, autenticação com check-in, autenticação com google, autenticação com código de acesso (voucher) ou autenticação trial do mikrotik!
> 
> E agora temos um novo script com check-in e publicação de links no facebook!
> 
> https://kcfdesigner.com/hotspot-chec...ublicacao.webm


bacana, gostei dos scripts.
pena que respondeu apenas depois que passou a promoção.
mas sem problema, ficarei no aguardo da próxima.

----------


## julianoferraz

> bacana, gostei dos scripts.
> pena que respondeu apenas depois que passou a promoção.
> mas sem problema, ficarei no aguardo da próxima.


tem nova promoção até 05/11 por isso estou respondendo

----------


## Bruno

Isto galera, cometi um erro em tentar ajudar a galera disponibilizando o código, e o que aconteceu só nego me adicionando no skype pedindo ajuda, isto pq deixei claro que não disponho de tempo pra ajudar,
então aconselho a compra do script do amigo, ai ele pode ajudar vocês 


Abraços

----------


## daniellannes

> Isto galera, cometi um erro em tentar ajudar a galera disponibilizando o código, e o que aconteceu só nego me adicionando no skype pedindo ajuda, isto pq deixei claro que não disponho de tempo pra ajudar,
> então aconselho a compra do script do amigo, ai ele pode ajudar vocês 
> 
> 
> Abraços


Problema que o pessoal não quer pesquisar/tentar, eu baixei o teu código alterei os parâmetros necessários e funcionou. Difícil querer ajudar e a galera querer tudo pronto!

----------


## lrochawl

Tenho apenas uma duvida que ainda não encontrei em nenhum tópico a informação.

Como liberar o acesso no hotspot ao check in do Facebook, ja que o cliente ainda esta sem acesso a internet

----------


## wilfrido

Boa tarde amigo, tudo bem? 

Eu fiz os mesmos passos que estavam no arquivo em anexo, tive acesso apenas ao facebook, consegui fazer publicação e checkin, porém outros sites eu não acesso. Estou tendo esse entrave, se você tiver tido esse problema tb, pfv comentar aqui.

----------


## lrochawl

Então para que funcione o login no Facebook é necessário deixar o acesso a ele todo o período mesmo quando o usuário não se conectou a rede para fazer o login?

----------


## wilfrido

Eu tive dando uma estudada no erro que estava ocorrendo para mim, verifiquei que tinha parâmetros que eu não tinha alterado no arquivo *fanpage.htm*l então queria saber se para o funcionamento normal do hotspot existe a necessidade de ter apenas a mudança do ID da fanpage.htm ou se é realmente necessário criar o seu id de aplicativo do facebook e alterar no mesmo arquivo *fanpage.htm*l

Vi esse video no youtube que da uma ajudada para quem esta em duvida a respeito do id de aplicativo do facebook.

----------


## wilfrido

Boa noite, eu fiz as alterações necessárias, mesmo assim não consigo fazer com que eu conecte na rede que esta aberta para eu logar no hotspot. Conecta tudo blz, mas fica somente no facebook e não sai da parte em que conecta na rede e libera internet. fica parado na pagina do facebook. se souber o que pode esta acontecendo e me ajudar. ficaria muito grato. O script que o colega mandou eu fiz as alterações e estou encaminhando.

https://www.sendspace.com/file/939ynh

Pode baixar os codigos nesse link.

Da uma ajudinha amigo.

----------


## kanwulf

Cara aqui uso o Hotspot 300, mas no meu caso é por que preciso usar produtos homologados.

----------


## wilfrido

Mikrotik tb é homologado amigo.

----------


## darioadaro

configuração simples, todo funcionou certinho, só não passa da tela de erro. Acredito que o código funciona sim, vou continuar trabalhando ate resolver, acredito seja alguma configuração no *developers.facebook.com* quando resolver posto aqui os resultados. vamos fazer funcionar esse código gratuito disponibilizado pelo amigo, pelo visto não é nada complicado, e não to afim de pagar R$ 200 por algo que nem sei sé é o que quero. Vamos dar continuidade ao post.

----------


## julianoferraz

Check-in com hotspot para mikrotik, caso alguém queira um script que funciona em qualquer dispositivo inclusive em smartphones e 100% código aberto, ou seja, se você não gostar de qualquer coisa pode personalizar

O Bruno disse no começo e ele esta certíssimo não é receita de bolo a coisa envolve muito mais do que só jogar códigos dentro de um html, envolve conhecimentos avançados em APIs e integrações web.

outra coisa esse código gratuito esta disponível no próprio facebook fragmentado e explicado em português, mas depois de você passar horas estudando e montar o código como o próprio site recomenda vai perceber que vai ter mais problemas que soluções e mesmo resolvendo tudo isso vai descobrir que não funciona em smartfones nem em tablets.

e depois de tudo isso vc vai perceber que existem problemas e particularidades de cada OS e cada versão e é só o começo de uma trama que pode demorar meses até ser uma solução viável.

não por ter que pesquisar e acredito que é possível, mas depois de você fazer tudo isso não virá em foruns dizer que R$ 200,00 é muito dinheiro por todo trabalho que você teve para obter o resultado final.

boa sorte a todos que querem buscar conhecimento e tem tempo para isso, mas se alguém quiser nós temos a solução no link abaixo.

https://kcfdesigner.com/index.php?pagina=3

----------


## darioadaro

então... pelo que estou vendo aqui precisamos alguma autorização no Facebook, mas não consegui... configurei um IP Fixo na RB e criei um domínio no RegistroBR para esse ip publico, dai adicionei esse domínio no developers.facebook.com ao criar o APPID. agora passo da tela de erro, mas ficou a tela branca e nao conclui o check-in. também alterei na pagina de login1.html estava setado para direcionar para o ip http://192.168.207.1/facepage.html, dai alterei para http://meudominio.com.br/facepage.html. Estou desistindo... e como o amigo assina falou, melhor gastar R$ 200 para quem sabe e não quer ajudar, que continuar perdendo tempo. rsrsrsssss... Nada contra, mas o intuito do fórum é ajudar, e não só vender o peixe. se conseguir fazer funcionar, vou postar aqui.

----------


## eduardomazolini

A tela branca e devido ao tipo de redirecionamento. Tenta usando o chorme.

----------


## julianoferraz

> então... pelo que estou vendo aqui precisamos alguma autorização no Facebook, mas não consegui... configurei um IP Fixo na RB e criei um domínio no RegistroBR para esse ip publico, dai adicionei esse domínio no developers.facebook.com ao criar o APPID. agora passo da tela de erro, mas ficou a tela branca e nao conclui o check-in. também alterei na pagina de login1.html estava setado para direcionar para o ip http://192.168.207.1/facepage.html, dai alterei para http://meudominio.com.br/facepage.html. Estou desistindo... e como o amigo assina falou, melhor gastar R$ 200 para quem sabe e não quer ajudar, que continuar perdendo tempo. rsrsrsssss... Nada contra, mas o intuito do fórum é ajudar, e não só vender o peixe. se conseguir fazer funcionar, vou postar aqui.


sei como é mas vc já comprou um domínio e não conseguiu fazer funcionar, logo vai comprar mais coisas seguindo os passos do facebook e mais tarde não vai conseguir e quando ver gastou mais do que os R$ 250,00 e não conseguiu fazer funcionar, e eu não vou rir como você fez por que acho chato isso.

nossa solução não precisa domínio válido ou qualquer auxiliar externo, ou redirecionamentos para sites, vps, servidores, autenticadores para funcionar, funciona 100% no mikrotik é 100% código aberto e já tem aplicação pública para usar.

só a liberação desta aplicação custou R$ 250,00 em edições de videos e mais de 40 dias em processos com o facebook, mas ainda assim não vou rir por que acho chato.

como é um código exclusivo nosso fizemos questão de registrar e os custos para esse processo são altos.

não é recusar a ajudar só acho que o preço é justo, e não tem só a nossa aplicação disponível existem outras mais baratas, pesquise o quanto quiser mas não faça pouco caso de ninguém.

boa sorte a todos é sinceramente o que desejo.

----------


## darioadaro

o Domínio ja tinha, só registrei um Sub-domínio. mas valeu pela ajuda e conselhos. espero que próximos comentários seja para aportar alguma coisa ao projeto deste post que é fazer funcionar o check-in do Facebook numa routerboar mikrotik sem a necessidade de gastar, anúncios de venda das configurações tem por todos lados. Obrigado.

----------


## julianoferraz

> o Domínio ja tinha, só registrei um Sub-domínio. mas valeu pela ajuda e conselhos. espero que próximos comentários seja para aportar alguma coisa ao projeto deste post que é fazer funcionar o check-in do Facebook numa routerboar mikrotik sem a necessidade de gastar, anúncios de venda das configurações tem por todos lados. Obrigado.



Agora vou rir por que ai já demais kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

Eu disse antes que estava todo código disponível em developers do próprio facebook segue link abaixo espero que agora consiga achar sem precisar gastar heheheheheehehe

https://developers.facebook.com/docs...FB.login/v2.11

----------


## julianoferraz

> o Domínio ja tinha, só registrei um Sub-domínio. mas valeu pela ajuda e conselhos. espero que próximos comentários seja para aportar alguma coisa ao projeto deste post que é fazer funcionar o check-in do Facebook numa routerboar mikrotik sem a necessidade de gastar, anúncios de venda das configurações tem por todos lados. Obrigado.


siga exatamente o que esta aqui neste link todo em português disponibilizado pelo facebook se você não consegue fazer com isso é por que vc quer pronto sem precisar fazer isso não é ajudar e dar tudo pronto.

https://developers.facebook.com/docs...ipt/quickstart

digo isso a todos quem seguir este tutorial do facebook faz e não demora para fazer esta tudo pronto o próprio facebook já cria todo os códigos usando a sua aplicação vc não vai precisar nem incluir as credenciais nos códigos só colocar eles no seu HTML.

tirando isso só se eu postar o hotspot pronto para você! rsrsrsrsrsr

----------


## julianoferraz

Tutorial de como configurar um hotspot no seu mikrotik

----------


## julianoferraz

como enviar o html para seu mikrotik

----------


## julianoferraz

> o Domínio ja tinha, só registrei um Sub-domínio. mas valeu pela ajuda e conselhos. espero que próximos comentários seja para aportar alguma coisa ao projeto deste post que é fazer funcionar o check-in do Facebook numa routerboar mikrotik sem a necessidade de gastar, anúncios de venda das configurações tem por todos lados. Obrigado.


O Bruno moderador postou um hotspot 100% funcional prontinho e só editar as credenciais e colocar para funcionar, não precisa fazer nada só usar o mesmo que esta no facebook não entendo por que o stress se a coisa toda já esta disponível?

----------


## julianoferraz

> o Domínio ja tinha, só registrei um Sub-domínio. mas valeu pela ajuda e conselhos. espero que próximos comentários seja para aportar alguma coisa ao projeto deste post que é fazer funcionar o check-in do Facebook numa routerboar mikrotik sem a necessidade de gastar, anúncios de venda das configurações tem por todos lados. Obrigado.



gostaria que eu fizesse um acesso remoto e para te ajudar com todas suas dúvidas, com sua aplicação, te ajudar a configurar o seu hotspot e deixar ele funcionando para vc?

claro que sim mas ai não é ajudar e fazer para você...

----------


## julianoferraz

Siga os seguintes passo que qualquer um consegue fazer seu hotspot ta tudo aqui:

https://developers.facebook.com/docs...FB.login/v2.11
https://developers.facebook.com/docs...ipt/quickstart





o link do hotspot pronto o Bruno havia disponibilizado é só pesquisar no forum eu baixei testei e funcionou 100%, aprovo e confirmo que funciona.

----------


## julianoferraz

Caso alguém queira pronto, com treinamento, suporte e auxilio remoto em um HotSpot com código personalizado segue abaixo nosso link:

https://kcfdesigner.com/index.php?pagina=3

100% personalizável 
100% editável
Código aberto
pode revender (só não pode disponibilizar gratuitamente sob pena prevista na lei de pirataria e direitos autoriais)
testado em todos OS gráficos do mercado e diversos tipos de dispositivos por todo país

posso fazer o "merchan" agora? hehehehehe

----------


## eduardomazolini

> então... pelo que estou vendo aqui precisamos alguma autorização no Facebook, mas não consegui... configurei um IP Fixo na RB e criei um domínio no RegistroBR para esse ip publico, dai adicionei esse domínio no developers.facebook.com ao criar o APPID. agora passo da tela de erro, mas ficou a tela branca e nao conclui o check-in. também alterei na pagina de login1.html estava setado para direcionar para o ip http://192.168.207.1/facepage.html, dai alterei para http://meudominio.com.br/facepage.html. Estou desistindo... e como o amigo assina falou, melhor gastar R$ 200 para quem sabe e não quer ajudar, que continuar perdendo tempo. rsrsrsssss... Nada contra, mas o intuito do fórum é ajudar, e não só vender o peixe. se conseguir fazer funcionar, vou postar aqui.


Me fala da tela branca, testou no chorme? Tentei fazer sem redirecionamento e tive o proíba tela branca. Então mudei pra autenticação no servidor com redirecionamento.

----------


## eduardomazolini

> Caso alguém queira pronto, com treinamento, suporte e auxilio remoto em um HotSpot com código personalizado segue abaixo nosso link:
> 
> https://kcfdesigner.com/index.php?pagina=3
> 
> 100% personalizável 
> 100% editável
> Código aberto
> pode revender (só não pode disponibilizar gratuitamente sob pena prevista na lei de pirataria e direitos autoriais)
> testado em todos OS gráficos do mercado e diversos tipos de dispositivos por todo país
> ...


Cara, parabéns você conseguiu.
Já postou 1 2 3 4 vezes. Eu respeito por ter conseguido e entendo vender uma vez, acho o preço justo. Mas o intuito do fórum e ajudar a trocar conhecimento pra fazer. Depois de tanto mercham gostaria de saber, pra ajudar no grupo:
- O seu funciona no navegador simplificado do iPhone e de alguns androids?
- ou Você usou algum artifício pra dar bypass nos testes da rede e obriga a pessoa abrir um navegador completo?

----------


## julianoferraz

> Cara, parabéns você conseguiu.
> Já postou 1 2 3 4 vezes. Eu respeito por ter conseguido e entendo vender uma vez, acho o preço justo. Mas o intuito do fórum e ajudar a trocar conhecimento pra fazer. Depois de tanto mercham gostaria de saber, pra ajudar no grupo:
> - O seu funciona no navegador simplificado do iPhone e de alguns androids?
> - ou Você usou algum artifício pra dar bypass nos testes da rede e obriga a pessoa abrir um navegador completo?


funciona em navegadores padrões (simples) do iphones, androids e acho que único que funciona no windows phone desde a versão 8.

Cada situação requer uma analise não do hotspot mas do dispositivo e é sim necessário implementar soluções para o que o hotspot atenda o dispositivo.

mas uma coisa é fato usando códigos tradicionais do facebook não vai ser possível, precisa implementar a o hotspot e precisa também criar um ambiente específico no mikrotik para isso.

ah desculpe esqueci de mencionar o mérito não é meu, e sim de toda equipe de sistemas, engenharia de rede, sistemas linux e programação.

----------


## eduardomazolini

> funciona em navegadores padrões (simples) do iphones, androids e acho que único que funciona no windows phone desde a versão 8.
> 
> Cada situação requer uma analise não do hotspot mas do dispositivo e é sim necessário implementar soluções para o que o hotspot atenda o dispositivo.
> 
> mas uma coisa é fato usando códigos tradicionais do facebook não vai ser possível, precisa implementar a o hotspot e precisa também criar um ambiente específico no mikrotik para isso.
> 
> ah desculpe esqueci de mencionar o mérito não é meu, e sim de toda equipe de sistemas, engenharia de rede, sistemas linux e programação.


Desculpa, fiquei comfuso. O iPhone normalmente ao perceber que a rede precisa de captive portal abre uma tela de login em um navegador que não é o safari que é o padrão deles. Neste funciona? 
O Android da Asus também abre uma tela de login próprio. Funciona nestas telas?

----------


## julianoferraz

> Desculpa, fiquei comfuso. O iPhone normalmente ao perceber que a rede precisa de captive portal abre uma tela de login em um navegador que não é o safari que é o padrão deles. Neste funciona? 
> O Android da Asus também abre uma tela de login próprio. Funciona nestas telas?


sim funciona nas telas de todos navegadores padrões de iphones, androids e windows phones até desktops de com linux e windwos

----------


## darioadaro

sem stress meu amigo, só fico triste vc insistir em que a gente tem que comprar todo pronto, e não podemos aprender, então teríamos que fechar este fórum de discussão e só colocar anúncios de venda de todo projeto pronto... ate agora acho que vc foi a pessoa que mais postou neste Topico, e não aportou nada, só criticou quem quer aprender, criticou as duvidas do pessoal, criticou, e criticou. Agora, eu em nenhum momento pedi para vc ou ninguem fazer uma conexao com meu pc para resolver um problema, e se nao ta a fim de ajudar, nem responda, e se esta incomodado com a nossa pesquisa no Topico, pode nem fazer parte, mas agora a cada comentario, vc desce com as criticas... parabenizo seu mérito, o seu e de toda sua equipe, de ter passado horas e horas escrevendo esse código. mas deixa nos aqui bater a cabeça ate chegar la... chega de criticas... vamos nos focar...
e Obrigado pelos videos... vai ser de grande ajuda.

----------


## eduardomazolini

> sim funciona nas telas de todos navegadores padrões de iphones, androids e windows phones até desktops de com linux e windwos


E funciona na tela de login, mas não diz nada, nem o que mudou na abordagem.
Não precisa dar o código inteiro, mas poderia dar uma luz do que viu de problema qual foi a solução.

----------


## julianoferraz

> E funciona na tela de login, mas não diz nada, nem o que mudou na abordagem.
> Não precisa dar o código inteiro, mas poderia dar uma luz do que viu de problema qual foi a solução.


eu já disse o código inteiro esta errado, pesquise por outras integrações, se vc não consegue com javascript, tente php, phyton sei la, foi isso que fiz buscar outras formas se com uma não funciona.

a dica é esse esquece a sdk javascript e parte pra outro tipo de código.

----------


## eduardomazolini

> eu já disse o código inteiro esta errado, pesquise por outras integrações, se vc não consegue com javascript, tente php, phyton sei la, foi isso que fiz buscar outras formas se com uma não funciona.
> 
> a dica é esse esquece a sdk javascript e parte pra outro tipo de código.


Então vai precisar rodar em um servidor externo, não é totalmente no mikrotik como disse. Aí eu tô empatado o meu também usa servidor externo. Php no caso.

----------


## julianoferraz

a sdk javascript abre um pop up para autenticar, e os navegadores do smartfone não permitem até tem como mas e para retornar depois?

redirecionamento só se houver um dominio valido e um ip valido, fazer isso para cada hotspot não da né, ou da?

ou vc usa um servidor externo ou você usa PHP dentro do mikrotik existem vários tutoriais de como instalar.

boa sorte!

----------


## julianoferraz

> Então vai precisar rodar em um servidor externo, não é totalmente no mikrotik como disse. Aí eu tô empatado o meu também usa servidor externo. Php no caso.


você pode usar outro linux dentro de uma RB tipo openwrt ou ddwrt, inclusive essas versões minimalistas podem ser usadas em tp-link, d-link, intelbras, ubiquiti e muitos outros roteadores.

----------


## julianoferraz

O X da questão é emular um servidor dentro da sua RB você escolhe como acha melhor fazer essa é a dica principal e a solução real para o problema que infelizmente não tem como usar a sdk javascript.

----------


## wilfrido

Concordo plenamente com o que o amigo falou acima, para que você vai participar de uma de um fórum se não for para ajudar os colegas a tirar duvidas? aproveitar-se do momento para vender solução não é legal, muito menos cooperativo. Esse é o mal do Brasileiro, sem querer generalizar, porque aqui tem pessoas legais, mas quer se dar bem em tudo! triste!

----------


## julianoferraz

> Concordo plenamente com o que o amigo falou acima, para que você vai participar de uma de um fórum se não for para ajudar os colegas a tirar duvidas? aproveitar-se do momento para vender solução não é legal, muito menos cooperativo. Esse é o mal do Brasileiro, sem querer generalizar, porque aqui tem pessoas legais, mas quer se dar bem em tudo! triste!


só to vendo aqui um bando de chorões, falando merda eu até contribui muito, mais que todos, disse até como conseguir, parem de chorar e façam, bando de eleitores do lula.

com esse mimimi de vagabundo vocês não vão chegar a lugar nenhum, outra coisa eu que ajudei ate agora e ajudaria mais estou saindo, por que é 1 ou outro que ajuda o resto é um bando de sangue sugas querendo as coisas de graça.

não contribuo mais foda-se!

----------


## eduardomazolini

> só to vendo aqui um bando de chorões, falando merda eu até contribui muito, mais que todos, disse até como conseguir, parem de chorar e façam, bando de eleitores do lula.
> 
> com esse mimimi de vagabundo vocês não vão chegar a lugar nenhum, outra coisa eu que ajudei ate agora e ajudaria mais estou saindo, por que é 1 ou outro que ajuda o resto é um bando de sangue sugas querendo as coisas de graça.
> 
> não contribuo mais foda-se!


Kkkk ficou furiosa. Ajudou nada! se não é apertar não ia dizer que usa o sdk javascript não funciona, eu sei porque tentei de verdade. Tá certo que muitos aqui não tem perfil de desenvolvimento e isso é necessário. Muitos realmente querem de graça. Já ofereci o meu de graça só pra receber contribuição e o povo não ajudou, nem tentaram usar. Queriam que eu fizesse.
Mas dentro das limitações das perguntas e do meu conhecimento limitado de php e javascript tô na luta ainda. Não está pronto.

----------


## Bruno

Que isto Galera 
eu não entendo a duvida do pessoal 
o código que eu postei funciona até hoje em uma praça aki da cidade 


vou tentar ajudar 

primeiro é necessário fazer que o captive dos OS passe batido 
então adicione no walled-garden os endereços abaixo

/ip hotspot walled-garden
add dst-host=www.gstatic.com
add dst-host=connectivitycheck.gstatic.com
add dst-host=Clients3.google.com
add dst-host=Gsp1.apple.com
add dst-host=*.akamaitechnologies.com
add dst-host=www.apple.com
add dst-host=apple.com
add dst-host=www.appleiphonecell.com
add dst-host=*.apple.com
add dst-host=www.itools.info
add dst-host=www.ibook.info
add dst-host=www.airport.us
add dst-host=www.thinkdifferent.us
add dst-host=*.apple.com.edgekey.net
add dst-host=*.akamaiedge.net
add dst-host=*.akamaitechnologies.com
add dst-host=Ipv6.msftncsi.com.edgesuite.net
add dst-host=www.mstncsi.com
add dst-host=www.msftncsi.com.edgesuite.net
add dst-host=teredo.ipv6.microsoft.com
add dst-host=teredo.ipv6.microsoft.com.nsatc.net
add dst-host=Ipv6.msftncsi.com
add dst-host=Ipv6.msftncsi.com
add dst-host=Ipv6.msftncsi.com
add dst-host=Ipv6.msftncsi.com



depois adicione no walled-garden o facebook afinal o Usuário tem que poder acessar o facebook né

/ip hotspot walled-garden
add dst-host=*facebook*
add dst-host=*akamai*
add dst-host=*facebook.com*
add dst-host=*edgekey*
add dst-host=*fbcdn*
add dst-host=*akamaihd*


no arquivo loginface o appid vc pode deixar o mesmo pra teste depois vc faz um junto ao facebook precisa de tempo pra validar etc 
no arquivo fanpage alltere o codigo place que é o id da sua fanpage

um detalhe como ele tem um pequeno cadastro eu uso servidor externo 
ai eu faço algumas alterações no index direcionando para o servidor externo 
<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="0;url=http://XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX/hotspot/login.html">
ai depois que valida eu retorno pro mikrotik

----------


## eduardomazolini

> Que isto Galera 
> eu não entendo a duvida do pessoal 
> o código que eu postei funciona até hoje em uma praça aki da cidade 
> 
> 
> vou tentar ajudar 
> 
> primeiro é necessário fazer que o captive dos OS passe batido 
> então adicione no walled-garden os endereços abaixo
> ...


A questão tá no bypass do Google que você faz. Não funciona legal fazer isso pois o cliente acaba não sabendo que precisa abrir um navegador e logar pra fucionar.

Limitação do sdk do Facebook que não funciona sem popup, não identifica que é um mobile. 

Mas gostei do seu código. Parabéns, obrigado por compartilhar.

----------


## Bruno

> A questão tá no bypass do Google que você faz. Não funciona legal fazer isso pois o cliente acaba não sabendo que precisa abrir um navegador e logar pra fucionar.
> 
> Limitação do sdk do Facebook que não funciona sem popup, não identifica que é um mobile. 
> 
> Mas gostei do seu código. Parabéns, obrigado por compartilhar.


sim, eu ia fazer funcionar sem o bypass mais estou sem tempo

----------


## wilfrido

> só to vendo aqui um bando de chorões, falando merda eu até contribui muito, mais que todos, disse até como conseguir, parem de chorar e façam, bando de eleitores do lula.
> 
> com esse mimimi de vagabundo vocês não vão chegar a lugar nenhum, outra coisa eu que ajudei ate agora e ajudaria mais estou saindo, por que é 1 ou outro que ajuda o resto é um bando de sangue sugas querendo as coisas de graça.
> 
> não contribuo mais foda-se!


A quem você esta chamando de chorão? deixa de ser mané! aqui é um fórum de discussão e não lugar de discussão politica partidária. Agora eu acho que você nem conseguiu não, para esta menosprezando os outros dessa forma, você realmente deve ser muito bom!

Parabéns para você, vai chegar muito longe com esse posicionamento de mané de viola.

----------


## wilfrido

> Que isto Galera 
> eu não entendo a duvida do pessoal 
> o código que eu postei funciona até hoje em uma praça aki da cidade 
> 
> 
> vou tentar ajudar 
> 
> primeiro é necessário fazer que o captive dos OS passe batido 
> então adicione no walled-garden os endereços abaixo
> ...


Isso sim é um participante atuante e colaborativo, parabéns pelas colaborações.

----------


## Etinho1

Alguém já conseguiu colocar o mesmo pra funcionar? se sim posta ai qual a solução.

----------


## darioadaro

entao meu amigo, o problema é configurar o Developer do Facebook. onde vc obtêm o IDD

----------


## julianoferraz

> entao meu amigo, o problema é configurar o Developer do Facebook. onde vc obtêm o IDD



o wilfrido ai chorão que não faz nada quer tudo de graça vai ajudar dessa vez ahuiahiauhaiuhaiuahiuah

esse é o tipo que incentiva os outros a trabalhar para ele aproveitar, mas fazer o que né é melhor ser mané de viola que trouxa ou burro de carga de nego preguiçoso kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

ps: eu li todo fórum não vi nenhuma contribuição dele...

----------


## julianoferraz

Nós damos suporte remoto e auxiliamos a conseguir aplicação própria no facebook, outra coisa março o facebook esta mudando sua plataforma e quem não se adequar será desativado.

https://kcfdesigner.com/hotspot/
https://kcfdesigner.com/hotspotvideo/
https://kcfdesigner.com/hotspotsms/

Curtindo nossa página e compartilhando um destes links ganha R$ 50 reais de desconto chamando um amigo para comprar junto ganham mais R$ 100,00 de desconto para cada um, aproveite para ter seu hotspot agora com certificado válido e HTTPs.

----------


## eduardomazolini

> Nós damos suporte remoto e auxiliamos a conseguir aplicação própria no facebook, outra coisa março o facebook esta mudando sua plataforma e quem não se adequar será desativado.
> 
> https://kcfdesigner.com/hotspot/
> https://kcfdesigner.com/hotspotvideo/
> https://kcfdesigner.com/hotspotsms/
> 
> Curtindo nossa página e compartilhando um destes links ganha R$ 50 reais de desconto chamando um amigo para comprar junto ganham mais R$ 100,00 de desconto para cada um, aproveite para ter seu hotspot agora com certificado válido e HTTPs.


Não tinha mandado um foda-se pra todos?

----------


## darioadaro

kkkkk.... já vou conseguir fazer funcionar, dai vou postar aqui para todos utilizarem.

----------


## julianoferraz

> Não tinha mandado um foda-se pra todos?


o foda-se pros chorão continua, a propaganda é pra quem não quer perder tempo o fórum é muito bom que rende muitas vendas, vocês é que acham que não, nem todo mundo fica em fórum chorando igual bebe desmamado, a maior quer uma solução rápida, fácil e eficiente, o próprio moderador do fórum disse que não aguentou a incomodação, ele sabe fazer, fez e funcionou o código eu testei, ta ai no fórum não entendo por que vocês ainda estão tentando kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

já tem um código funcionando e vocês não conseguiram com um código que funciona vão conseguir como?

----------


## julianoferraz

> kkkkk.... já vou conseguir fazer funcionar, dai vou postar aqui para todos utilizarem.


o Bruno já postou um código que funciona huaihaiuahiauhiahiahu...

e você esta tentando fazer funcionar? nossa parabéns...

deixem de ser preguiçosos voltem um pouco atras no fórum tem um hotspot 100% funcional e só deixar a preguiça de lado e ler o fórum...

----------


## julianoferraz

Para quem não quer utilizar o código postado no fórum que funciona e prefere ter suporte para instalar de forma mais rápida pode entrar e contato comigo...

HotSpot com publicidade
HotSpot com voucher e check-in
HotSpot cadastro e envio do código por SMS

whatsapp: 45999841257

Auxiliamos na configuração da página comercial, na criação da aplicação do facebook e na instalação do hotspot, não tem limite de equipamentos, não precisa de servidores externos, exceto o hotspot com sms

----------


## darioadaro

Acabei contratando o serviço com uma empresa profissional. (DTNETWORK) Deu todo o suporte, instalação, e demais, tem uma valor mensal mas bem baixo, acredito que compensa muito mais que esse povo que vende pelo MercadoLivre amarrando vc para utilizar o Aplicativo do Facebook deles e não quer te explicar como configurar o Developer próprio, que cada vez que o cliente faz o Check-in mostra o Facebook dele, falo pq comprei e tem isso, não gostei, ja o serviço que contratei ele disponibiliza o Servidor, Relatório de uso, cadastro, check-in Facebook, acesso por outras redes social, etc.O pessoal Faz toda a configuração na RB, Brinda Suporte profissional, tem um produto para revendedor a um preço muito bom. 
Para quem quer conferir: 

[URL="https://dtnetwork.com.br/arquivos/hotspotrevendas.pdf"[/URL]

Ja revendi 5 para clientes da cidade que estão feliz, funcionando redondinho, cliente feliz pagando um valor baixinho.
Vou atender um evento de 5 dias onde terá muitas pessoas e eles vão liberar um hotspot para mim. essa atitude achei muito TOP e profissional por parte deles.

Não recomendo um produto que estão vendendo aqui neste post, é enganação.

No script postado aqui, la no começo do post, ele funciona bem, só não consegui configurar o Developers do Facebook.

Dou por encerrado a minha participação neste post onde tem um cara pau no c* xingando a gente, chamando de chorão, burros, etc e só atrapalha a finalidade deste post.
NÃO RECOMENDO O PRODUTO DELE.

Falou galera, Obrigado.

----------


## darioadaro

ISSO È UMA EMPRESA PROFICIONAL.

Contato de watsapp do Gabriel que me atendeu e me da todo o suporte.: 18 99775-0182

----------


## juniorcaliman

> ISSO È UMA EMPRESA PROFICIONAL.
> 
> Contato de watsapp do Gabriel que me atendeu e me da todo o suporte.: 18 99775-0182


Boa tarde a todos!
Consegui fazer funcionar com as informações contidas aqui, diante disso coloco-me a disposição para ajudar quem tiver duvidas, de forma gratuita. E também preciso de ajuda em mais uma coisa que pretendo fazer.
Seria colocar em baixo do link onde a pessoa faz check -in, de uma forma que não ficasse tão visível um botão para que quando a pessoa clicar ela não necessite fazer o check-in.

Quem tiver duvidas sobre a configuração no mikrotik ou na pagina me chame aqui.

att.

----------


## rcardomenezes

Conseguir instala e tals. Mas minha pagina fica ‘ em desenvolvimento ‘ creio que por isso não esteja funcionando. ou porque estou usando iOS. Fica dizendo que não tem permissão, não tenho Android pra testar. [emoji24]🧐

----------


## julianoferraz

> Acabei contratando o serviço com uma empresa profissional. (DTNETWORK) Deu todo o suporte, instalação, e demais, tem uma valor mensal mas bem baixo, acredito que compensa muito mais que esse povo que vende pelo MercadoLivre amarrando vc para utilizar o Aplicativo do Facebook deles e não quer te explicar como configurar o Developer próprio, que cada vez que o cliente faz o Check-in mostra o Facebook dele, falo pq comprei e tem isso, não gostei, ja o serviço que contratei ele disponibiliza o Servidor, Relatório de uso, cadastro, check-in Facebook, acesso por outras redes social, etc.O pessoal Faz toda a configuração na RB, Brinda Suporte profissional, tem um produto para revendedor a um preço muito bom. 
> Para quem quer conferir: 
> 
> Ja revendi 5 para clientes da cidade que estão feliz, funcionando redondinho, cliente feliz pagando um valor baixinho.
> Vou atender um evento de 5 dias onde terá muitas pessoas e eles vão liberar um hotspot para mim. essa atitude achei muito TOP e profissional por parte deles.
> 
> Não recomendo um produto que estão vendendo aqui neste post, é enganação.
> 
> No script postado aqui, la no começo do post, ele funciona bem, só não consegui configurar o Developers do Facebook.
> ...


hauhaiuhaiuahiauh é isso ai reclamou, reclamou mas ta! pagou kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

Recomendo também hotspot da DTNETWORK são muito profissionais mesmo e pra quem quer pagar mensalidade todo mês para ter um hotspot pode pegar com eles por que funciona muito bem.

meu hotspot "a enganação" kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk o pagamento é único e não tem limites de clientes.

então quem não quiser ser um revendedor da DTNETWORK, para ganhar só um hotspot deles e ainda assim achar que saiu ganhando, pode vender seu próprio hotspot pode entrar contato comigo.

KCF Sistemas

o hotspot da DTNETWORK custa quase R$ 20,00 reais por mês então se vendeu 5 mesmo perdeu de ganhar na venda do equipamento e a mensalidade destes 5 por mês.

com nosso hotspot paga uma vez só, o código é aberto e qualquer um pode personalizar, então, vendendor 100 equipamentos e cobrando o que DTNETWORK cobra daria uma renda liquida de R$ 2000,00 só para o hotspot ficar ligado no seu cliente, e assim você vende e ganha, nós não trabalhamos só com hotspot, trabalhamos com vendas de equipamentos, instalação de provedores, desenvolvimento de sistemas, impressos gráficos, comunicação visual e ainda temos um provedor de acesso a internet exclusivo para empresas que utilizam nosso hotspot e pagam até 29,90 só para ter o sistema de divulgação, nesse caso vendendo 100 unidades seguindo nosso padrão você teria uma renda de R$ 2990,00 mensais.

Nós temos API e um hotspot que funciona 100% integrado a ela, nesse nós cobramos mensalidade, mas em tempos de crise quando mais nos ajudarmos melhor, então isolamos o hotpsot da nossa API criamos um sistema independente para repassar a tecnologia, ou seja, o valor cobrado inicialmente é o tempo que nós gastamos para dar o suporte e treinamento para a pessoa pegar o script e já sair vendendo e faturando.

temos 147 equipamentos ligados a nossa API desde 2016, e mais de 2500 acessos diários só nos hotspot com login social e não é só facebook tem publicidade, hotmail, instagram, google, acesso com usuário e senha, acesso com voucher, auto-cadastramento com envio de sms para verificação do telefone, auto-cadastramento com validação do email, acesso através de voucher com leitor qrcode.

fora isso quem quiser testar se a aplicação funciona ou não pode acessar nosso demo.

HotSpot completo

----------


## julianoferraz

Busco parceiras para montar um poderoso sistema de marketing e serviço de acesso a internet em Tibagi-Pr e Reserva-Pt.

Nossa empresa irá viabilizar todo projeto e fornecer suporte e consultoria total ao nosso consultor ou parceiro.

A parceria pode ser a nível de sociedade ou representação:

Interessados entrar em contato através do meu whatsapp: 45999841257.

Juliano Ferraz.

----------


## carlosqlz

Alguém conseguiu? Segui o tutorial do Bruno, porém o checkin ele da erro:
Não é possível carregar a UR: O domínio dessa URL não está incluído nos domínios do aplicativo.
O botão curtir funciona, mas não libera a conexão.

----------


## codornairai

segui o tuto e funcionou porém continua com internet limitada ou seja não libera a internet no celular apenas os sites que estão em bypass

----------


## carlosqlz

O seu funcionou o checkin e botão curtir?
Poderia me chamar no whats (24)998493358

----------


## eduardomazolini

Alguém pode te postar o link pro código do @*Bruno* queria baixar não tô achando.

----------


## JessicaReis

> Que isto Galera 
> eu não entendo a duvida do pessoal 
> o código que eu postei funciona até hoje em uma praça aki da cidade 
> 
> 
> vou tentar ajudar 
> 
> primeiro é necessário fazer que o captive dos OS passe batido 
> então adicione no walled-garden os endereços abaixo
> ...


Obrigada pela contribuição, consegui desenvolver do zero o hotspot com login e checkin, porem seguindo a ideia do walled garden com allow para "*facebook.com" no mikrotik, mas isso libera o acesso mesmo por aplicativo e outras entradas ao facebook.
Se alguem tiver uma solução ou alguma experiência com este caso, eu agradeço muito pois quero que o hotspot permita a conexao com o facebook apenas no login pelo hotspot.

----------


## eduardomazolini

> Obrigada pela contribuição, consegui desenvolver do zero o hotspot com login e checkin, porem seguindo a ideia do walled garden com allow para "*facebook.com" no mikrotik, mas isso libera o acesso mesmo por aplicativo e outras entradas ao facebook.
> Se alguem tiver uma solução ou alguma experiência com este caso, eu agradeço muito pois quero que o hotspot permita a conexao com o facebook apenas no login pelo hotspot.


Infelizmente não dá pra bloquear parte do Facebook.

----------


## JessicaReis

> Infelizmente não dá pra bloquear parte do Facebook.


Obrigada por responder,
Irei continuar pesquisando e se descobrir algo compartilho

----------


## eduardomazolini

> Obrigada por responder,
> Irei continuar pesquisando e se descobrir algo compartilho


Na versão 6.41 saiu uma função nova de identificação do host quando se usa https.
Poderia fazer o filtro dos servidores permitidos por aí. Mas o login pode chamar os mesmos servidores do App.
Por dado na URL não é possível pois é HTTPS.

----------


## rcardomenezes

aqui esta com esse erro '' a pagina nao pode ser aberta porque o inicio de sessao no ponto de acesso nao pode estabelecer uma conexao segura com o servidor ''

alguem? no not acesso normal e tals. no iphone nao abre.

obs: desculpem os erros ortograficos teclado nao esta ajudando com acentos.

----------


## Etinho1

> Obrigada pela contribuição, consegui desenvolver do zero o hotspot com login e checkin, porem seguindo a ideia do walled garden com allow para "*facebook.com" no mikrotik, mas isso libera o acesso mesmo por aplicativo e outras entradas ao facebook.
> Se alguem tiver uma solução ou alguma experiência com este caso, eu agradeço muito pois quero que o hotspot permita a conexao com o facebook apenas no login pelo hotspot.


Vc poderia postar pra nós esse seu projeto?

----------


## JessicaReis

> Vc poderia postar pra nós esse seu projeto?



Me desculpe não posso disponibilizar o código completo pq ele pertence a minha equipe, porém posso te auxiliar em uma duvida ou ensinar o caminho do que eu consegui fazer.

Se vc ainda não deu inicio, primeiro de tudo é fazer seu hotspot ser remoto ao invés de local, no link abaixo vc encontra o procedimento com o php:

https://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/HotSp...nal_login_page

Se vc já tiver essa parte pronta ai damos continuidade

----------


## Dedoxrs

> Me desculpe não posso disponibilizar o código completo pq ele pertence a minha equipe, porém posso te auxiliar em uma duvida ou ensinar o caminho do que eu consegui fazer.
> 
> Se vc ainda não deu inicio, primeiro de tudo é fazer seu hotspot ser remoto ao invés de local, no link abaixo vc encontra o procedimento com o php:
> 
> https://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/HotSp...nal_login_page
> 
> Se vc já tiver essa parte pronta ai damos continuidade


Isso que é engraçado, o julianoferraz foi criticado por que ajudou em algo mas também vendeu seu peixe... ai a Jessica estava pedindo ajuda para resolver um problema que muitos tem... ai consegue resolver com a ajuda do fórum mas não disponibiliza o resultado por que foi sua equipe que fez kkkk que ironia, podia explicar como um tutorial como chegou ao resultado como bruno postou por exemplo...

----------


## carlosqlz

Concordo totalmente.

----------


## tsdantas01

Bom dia a todos, 
temos uma solução pronta e tenho preço especial para fornecimento aos membros do grupo, fica R$199 ja com hap lite com a solução embarcada.

----------


## JessicaReis

> Isso que é engraçado, o julianoferraz foi criticado por que ajudou em algo mas também vendeu seu peixe... ai a Jessica estava pedindo ajuda para resolver um problema que muitos tem... ai consegue resolver com a ajuda do fórum mas não disponibiliza o resultado por que foi sua equipe que fez kkkk que ironia, podia explicar como um tutorial como chegou ao resultado como bruno postou por exemplo...


Primeiramente, eu não resolvi com a ajuda do forum, eu informei em um topico anterior que fiz do zero, com a documentação do mikrotik e o facebook, meu problema é a respeito da liberação total do facebook que até o momento não foi resolvida, nem mesmo com a "ajuda" do forum.
Segundo, eu trabalho com outras pessoas que se esforçaram para aprender e desenvolver, se vc espera que disponibilize o codigo pronto, esqueça
Isso é forum de ajuda, eu respondo duvidas e mostro o caminho pra resolver, eu não vou fazer nada pra vc, se vc quer algo pronto, contrate um freela ou pague.
Terceiro, não posso ajudar o colega se não souber qual o nivel de conhecimento dele, primeiro ele precisa ter o hotspot remoto para depois imprementar o facebook.
Eu perguntei isso, disponibilizei o tutorial da mikrotik para ser remoto e ainda falei que após isso ia mostrar o caminho, mas se isso não é bom o suficiente, sinto muito.

Boa sorte usando o trabalho de quem se esforça, sem o minimo de empatia pelo esforço alheio.

Obs: Não me compare com o colega que tentou vender, não estou vendendo nada e em nenhum momento me recusei a ajudar com uma duvida ou erro que possa estar tendo, só não vou fazer o seu trabalho para vc.

----------


## julianoferraz

Quer ganhar o melhor hotspot para mikrotik do Brasil hoje e com tutorial para criar aplicação do Facebook????




Siga esse tutorial...

https://wifiaberta.com/hotspot.mp4

----------


## julianoferraz

primeiro envio do hotspot com tutorial...

----------


## cherleston

> Que isto Galera 
> eu não entendo a duvida do pessoal 
> o código que eu postei funciona até hoje em uma praça aki da cidade 
> 
> 
> vou tentar ajudar 
> 
> primeiro é necessário fazer que o captive dos OS passe batido 
> então adicione no walled-garden os endereços abaixo
> ...


Boa noite Bruno sou novato aqui,
Eu conseguir fazer funcionar seguindo este post, saiu quasse tudo certinho, tudo dentro de uma RB750 sem precisar do servidor externo! Porem somete se eu já estiver logado ao Facebook, antes de clicar no check-in. Quando eu clico em sair e depois clico no check-in aparece tudo certinho pra coloco a senha e logar mornamente, só que depois aparece a seguinte massagem,
Check-in novamente? Exclua o seu check-in ou só opôs 5 minutos e não sai dai, mesmo com outra contas do Facebook.

----------


## julianoferraz

Lançamos uma versão gratuita do nosso HotSpot com check-in para profissionais de TI que quiserem vender e conseguir uma renda extra, com a situação caótica do nosso país, a crise e os acontecimentos atuais muitos profissionais de informática perderam seu trabalho e estão passando por necessidades, gostaríamos de oferecer este produto gratuitamente para quem quiser trabalhar com esse mercado emergente e muito procurado.

O nosso HotSpot é registrado deve ser vendido e não pode ser repassado gratuitamente, esta sendo disponibilizados exclusivamente para gerar renda para quem precisa trabalhar, portanto o profissional que quiser pode fazer o registro gratuitamente em nosso site, porém deve vender ou alugar e para seus clientes.

Link para Download: https://wifiaberta.com/hotspot-minimalista-http.rar

Link do nosso fórum: https://kcfdesigner.com/forum/viewfo...184ee09997251e

Link do nosso tutorial:



Para mais informações ou dúvida ajudarei no que for possível: Juliano 45999841257 - Whatsapp

----------


## Powerock

Consegui fazer meu Check-In funcionar depois de bater cabeça pra caralho kkk, mas estou com um problema ainda, quando o cliente conecta no meu Hotspot pelo Captive do Android ele não consegue fazer o Check-In nem a pau, só por outros navegadores como: Chrome, Firefox, etc. Alguém sabe alguma regra que faça o check-in funcionar pelo Captive no Mikrotik?

----------


## lexfernandes

consegui fazer funcionar grande parte
ta dando erro assim, alguem ja teve esse problema e resolveu?


to fazendo um trabalho pra faculdade.
quem puder ajudar agradeço desde já !

----------


## julianoferraz

Bom dia

----------

